# Discount/cheaper dog food?????



## BulldogOwner (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a bulldog who is allergic to many types of foods. I have found a "godsend" with California Natural" Herring and Sweet potato". It is very expensive at over $40 for a 30 lb. bag. I have searched and searched for a cheaper way to buy it. I can't find a wholesale company that sells it, i can't find discount websites that sell it (cheaper than $40). I have resorted to e-mailing the manuafacturer and begging for coupons. They mailed out a $5 and a $3 coupon, and i can only request it once a year! :frown: Anyone that has any connections with getting this food cheaper please please please let me know, thank you.
As a side ...if you have a very allergic dog, and you have successfully found a dry dog food they eat, let me know.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd say $1.33 lb is pretty good for a dogfood that works for your sensitive bulldog, there are people on here paying way more than that for a premium kibble because they love their dog and want what is best for them. Good Luck!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Did you take advantage of their coupon offer?

https://www.naturaadvantage.com/

I dont know if I can help you in the discount department, some websites may have it on sale like petfooddirect.com (but its only worth buying when they send you coupons in the mail due to shipping costs). 

The only other one I can think of is Natures Domain, but its only available at costco its a fish/potato food and should cost a bit less.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

I have some coupons for free 5# or 6.6# bags of California Natural, or $7 off any Natura product. If you want I can send you a few. Other than that I'd just do what you can to afford it. It might seem like a lot up front but figure out how long a 30# bag will last you and how much it will end up costing per day and it probably won't seem like as much. 

PM with your address if you want me to send you the coupons


----------



## BulldogOwner (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the responses so far. Unosmom ... thanks for that link, i filled out the info. Hopefully they except it and send me the coupon. Like i said in the first post, i asked for and they mailed out coupons a few months ago, and they said they only send coupons once a year per household.
ubershann ... i would like any and all coupons i can get my hands on, however i don't "PM". Any other suggestions we can exchange info?


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

BulldogOwner said:


> ...however i don't "PM".


 I think ubershann is asking you to send a private message through this site, not using some external chat program like AIM or YIM. Just click on their user name in the top left of their post and a sub-menu will pop-up. Select the one that says, "Send a private message to ubershann" and then compose and send the message. Only you two can see it, nobody else here can. It's a good way to send a mailing address to another member here or have a private conversation about a topic here.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> I think ubershann is asking you to send a private message through this site, not using some external chat program like AIM or YIM. Just click on their user name in the top left of their post and a sub-menu will pop-up. Select the one that says, "Send a private message to ubershann" and then compose and send the message. Only you two can see it, nobody else here can. It's a good way to send a mailing address to another member here or have a private conversation about a topic here.


Yep! That's exactly what I meant. :biggrin:

When I saw the coupons at the store I work in I grabbed extra to give to friends or anyone who needs them. I'll send you what I have


----------



## BulldogOwner (Aug 25, 2010)

*um ubershann*

Hello, i sent you my address in a PM almost 2 weeks ago. Did you mail out those coupons? Let me know, thanks!:smile:


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, I did. I would have responded but you said you were disabling your private messaging again as soon as you sent me that message. 

I did not see your message until several days after you sent it, and have been very busy recently, but I will get them in the mail as soon as I can.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Did you take advantage of their coupon offer?
> 
> https://www.naturaadvantage.com/
> 
> ...


That's a cool website!

I'm happy that even with overhead, we are able to beat alot of their prices (before the discount ). But that's a cool resource! $24.99 for shipping for a 33#, whoa. No easy way around that one.


----------



## BulldogOwner (Aug 25, 2010)

*Happy bulldog*



ubershann said:


> Yes, I did. I would have responded but you said you were disabling your private messaging again as soon as you sent me that message.
> 
> I did not see your message until several days after you sent it, and have been very busy recently, but I will get them in the mail as soon as I can.


Ubershann, thanks for the coupons i received them today, and used one already! Just .82 (NY tax) for a 5 pound bag .... very nice! Thanks Thanks Thanks. Keep me in mind if you ever run across more deals/coupons.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Heres a coupon code for 18% off Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com

codeET4071

Ends Sept. 22.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

BulldogOwner said:


> Ubershann, thanks for the coupons i received them today, and used one already! Just .82 (NY tax) for a 5 pound bag .... very nice! Thanks Thanks Thanks. Keep me in mind if you ever run across more deals/coupons.


Great! Glad they arrived ok! If we get any more I'll let you know. If you have friends who don't mind you using their address maybe you could go to the natura website and have a few more free bag coupons sent out?


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

Btw, I think I stuck a note in there but be sure to use them by 9/30. That's when they expire


----------



## BulldogOwner (Aug 25, 2010)

*I saw that ...*

Ubershann ... yea i saw the expiration date. So in a few days i'll use the second coupon. I wonder if i check the website after 9/30, if they will have a new free 5 lb bag coupons. I'll have to see. If you find any, let me know, and thanks again, and more importantly my Bulldog thanks you:smile:


----------



## BulldogOwner (Aug 25, 2010)

It's been awhile since i posted on here, so i thought i would ask again. Anyone know of coupons or discounts to California Natural dry dog food? I have a very sensitive English Bulldog and the only food i have had luck with is California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato flavor. It is very expensive and any help would be ... helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

BulldogOwner said:


> It's been awhile since i posted on here, so i thought i would ask again. Anyone know of coupons or discounts to California Natural dry dog food? I have a very sensitive English Bulldog and the only food i have had luck with is California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato flavor. It is very expensive and any help would be ... helpful. Thanks.


Is $40 really expensive for 30lb bag? I thought when I was buying Orijen 6 Fish for $80 for almost a 40lb bag was expensive.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Cain said:


> Is $40 really expensive for 30lb bag? I thought when I was buying Orijen 6 Fish for $80 for almost a 40lb bag was expensive.


It's more than I pay for most of my dog food now....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

In the grand scheme of things....$40 for a 30lb bag really isn't that bad :-/


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Cain said:


> Is $40 really expensive for 30lb bag? I thought when I was buying Orijen 6 Fish for $80 for almost a 40lb bag was expensive.


$40 for 30 lbs of dog food is a good price....I pay $65 for a 26 lb bag of Fromm around here..
Orijen is around $75.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

meggels said:


> In the grand scheme of things....$40 for a 30lb bag really isn't that bad :-/


I agree, when I fed CORE to all my dogs it really sucked.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it's worth it to run some numbers on PMR vs. Cal Nat and see what saves the most money.


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

This is what I was trying to infer. With a breed such as a EB that has known health issues, PMR would be a very realistic solution to any food sensitivities.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

To the OP, my Boxer has severe food allergies and has done well on Natural Balance limited ingredient diets you may want to give one of them a try. He's also done well on Earthborn's Primitive Natural and Taste of the Wild's Pacific Stream. That's about all he can eat though.

Also on the coupons if you have family members or friends in your local area you could request the coupons to their address and ask them to give them to you when they get them.

Good luck!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Just a reminder, folks:
$40 might be pennies in your pocket for you, but this is a person who is really trying to afford what most people would consider an expensive food because they want what is best for their pet, and rather than either ignoring the post, or offering some help, you're criticizing that they have difficulties affording it? I know that many of us make a lot of compromises to give our pets the care we do, but who goes to say this person hasn't already made every doable compromise? 
Cain- that's great you could do $80 a bag, most people I know could not. 
Cavepaws- wonderful that you pay less! But some people aren't as lucky, nor are some people as financially well off as others. 
Meggles- $40 in YOUR grand scheme might be nothing, but when that $40 is the difference between feeding the dogs, and feeding the skin kids... some people have other priorities. 
Javadoo- The op isn't asking what you pay, or what you can afford, they're simply stating that they can not afford the cost of California Natural, and trying to find a way to still feed it.
My apologies, Bulldogowner, because you live so far from me I am of no help. I requested coupons from Natura, and will post here when they arrive, and you can contact me to have them sent. I know a few dollars off isn't much of an impact when you have nothing to begin with, but hopefully it will help. Have you considered going raw? I hate to bring it up in this section, surely I will be flamed, but it CAN be more affordable depending on your area and prices, and is healthier. It does not hurt to look into. 



Sure, the OP might be someone who can afford it and it just mooching off people willing to help, OR they might be someone in an unfortunate circumstance, and had to hit their pride in the gut and ask for help. I surely hope that someday when* YOU *all need help, people don't just flash in your face how "affordable" things you can't do are. Benefit of the doubt.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I understand completely. I don't have deep pockets. Anything but, in fact it feels like I've got a constant hole in mine sometimes. When I bought kibble I literally lived on coupons and discounts from buying at petco and tomlinsons. I wouldn't have been able to afford to feed my dogs the food they were doing well on without coupons. So, believe me I understand.


----------



## BulldogOwner (Aug 25, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Just a reminder, folks:
> $40 might be pennies in your pocket for you, but this is a person who is really trying to afford what most people would consider an expensive food because they want what is best for their pet, and rather than either ignoring the post, or offering some help, you're criticizing that they have difficulties affording it? I know that many of us make a lot of compromises to give our pets the care we do, but who goes to say this person hasn't already made every doable compromise?
> Cain- that's great you could do $80 a bag, most people I know could not.
> Cavepaws- wonderful that you pay less! But some people aren't as lucky, nor are some people as financially well off as others.
> ...


Thank you Puppy Paws for saying what i was thinking... 
To put any premature assumptions to rest. I CAN AFFORD California Natural. The ONLY food my bulldog is NOT allergic to is the Herring and sweet potato. I am trying to get the 30 lb. bags cheaper. Why not? .....
Those of you that pay anything under the sun for anything you want is sooo nice. 95% of North America use coupons, negotiate, or price compare to try ang get lower prices. Cars, food, clothes. houses etc ... THIS is one of those cases. I NEVER said i can't afford to keep my Bulldog alive by feeding him the one and only thing that he seems to not be allergic to. I simply am trying to save a few bucks if i can. Understand judges? I really honestly truely don't care what you pay and the reasoning behind it.
If you don't have links to coupons or stores that sell California Natural Herring and potato cheaper than $45 for a 30 lb. bag, i have a great idea.... don't waste your time posting here.:hand:

Those of you that are giving helpful advice or tips ... thanks i appreciate it:smile:! Keep your eyes peeled for coupons, sales, or deals.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I went to Natura's site, and can't find any coupons. Is there a page to choose coupons, or do you have to email them and ask for some?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> I went to Natura's site, and can't find any coupons. Is there a page to choose coupons, or do you have to email them and ask for some?


 When you click the "contact us" page, there are a couple drop down menus to direct your email to the right place, and one option is "coupons" and I just selected that and then asked they send some to my address, and got a response the next day saying they were on their way. Haven't gotten them yet, though.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> When you click the "contact us" page, there are a couple drop down menus to direct your email to the right place, and one option is "coupons" and I just selected that and then asked they send some to my address, and got a response the next day saying they were on their way. Haven't gotten them yet, though.


These companies sometimes print your name on the coupon (Nature's Variety did with me). There's no guarantee that the store owner will check your ID, of course.

EDIT: Thanks for the guidance, BTW -- I just requested coupons from Natura for myself, as I too feed CN!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> When you click the "contact us" page, there are a couple drop down menus to direct your email to the right place, and one option is "coupons" and I just selected that and then asked they send some to my address, and got a response the next day saying they were on their way. Haven't gotten them yet, though.


It took about 2 weeks for me to get my coupons.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

BulldogOwner said:


> Thank you Puppy Paws for saying what i was thinking...
> To put any premature assumptions to rest. I CAN AFFORD California Natural. The ONLY food my bulldog is NOT allergic to is the Herring and sweet potato. I am trying to get the 30 lb. bags cheaper. Why not? .....
> Those of you that pay anything under the sun for anything you want is sooo nice. 95% of North America use coupons, negotiate, or price compare to try ang get lower prices. Cars, food, clothes. houses etc ... THIS is one of those cases. I NEVER said i can't afford to keep my Bulldog alive by feeding him the one and only thing that he seems to not be allergic to. I simply am trying to save a few bucks if i can. Understand judges? I really honestly truely don't care what you pay and the reasoning behind it.
> If you don't have links to coupons or stores that sell California Natural Herring and potato cheaper than $45 for a 30 lb. bag, i have a great idea.... don't waste your time posting here.:hand:
> ...


Wow, was the attitude really called for here? I think people were just trying to help.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Javadoo said:


> Wow, was the attitude really called for here? I think people were just trying to help.




Seriously.....


I meant in the grand scheme of dog food kibbles, $40 for 30lbs is not bad compared to some of the premium kibbles. I did not mean in someones life. But I am by no means rich LOL. Not at all really. I JUST got employed.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Got my coupons for Natura products today. One $5-off coupon and one $3-off coupon. You're supposed to fill out the back, and they stress that you are allowed only one set of coupons yearly. I feed CN and EVO, so I'm eager to use them. Thanks for the info, everyone!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

PetFoodDirect.com currently has California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato on sale at $35.99 for a 30 lb bag. 

California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect

You can also use the promotional code, PET4126 (expires 6/27), for 17% off your order, which should cover the shipping.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

BDO,

Keep an eye on the online stores. Sign up for every email distribution list you can. Watch the deal section on this forum everyday. Be prepared to load up when deals come around. 

Watch for close dated product....example--Heartypet.com recently had Cal Natural Grain Free for about $28/bag. When I bought it late last year, it only had about 5-6 months left of shelf life so they were blowing it out cheap. No big deal as I go thru a bag/month. 

Good luck.


----------



## BulldogOwner (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you Kevin Bradley ... good idea.

Thank you Serendipity ... i'll look into that.

Thank you Jack Monzon ... I have been doing that for about 3 years now, and got my parents, sister, and Mother in-law to allow me to use their address. :wink:

Between the 4 households asking for coupons once a year it works pretty good.

Please keep me informed and thanks again.


----------



## BulldogOwner (Aug 25, 2010)

Serendipity, check this out! At petfooddirect.com!



California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato Dry Dog Food
30-lb bag (2011121)

Subtotal: $35.99

Promotional Discount: ($6.12)

Shipping 31 lbs: $14.46

Total: $44.33

You Saved: $16.12 today 

And that was with the code you told me about and ground shipping. Wow! Back to the drawing board :shocked:


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

:shocked:That sucks. 

I've noticed that the shipping doesn't change too much if you order more, though, so maybe it would be better if you ordered multiple bags.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I still think you should run the numbers on PMR vs. Cal Nat. Here is a link to a co-op in your area: WNYRaw : Western NY Raw Feeders

You may want to join even if you do not intend to feed PMR, as occasionally there may be some wholesale deals on kibble in the files section. My co-op happens to have a section for purchasing kibble and dehydrated raw at competitive prices.


----------



## lab_lover97 (Mar 13, 2011)

natura has a frequent buyer program-so ask your stores you buy from,my store does buy 10-your 11th is free.


----------

